# Smoker Suggestions?



## ct01r (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm starting to look for an electric smoker, and am a bit overwhelmed at my choices. If people that smoke (meat, not cigarettes!) can offer some suggestions, it would be greatly appreciated! I think I'm looking for a smoker that has variable heat, insulation(for efficiency), of medium size. I'm not planning on preserving a lot of meat, just imparting some flavor for good meals. Any ideas on features I should look at, or specific brands would be welcomed. Curt


----------



## gerryrt4 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm still a relatively newbie as far as smoking. I started with and still use a Bradley smoker. It uses the pre-formed "biscuits" of wood shavings. The biscuits automatically feed to keep the smoke going. An electric smoker is definitely easy to use - almost mistake proof. Many "purists" look down their nose at anything but a real wood burner, but I don't apologize for using an electric smoker. I also have a Traeger grill/smoker...one of the cheaper models. It uses wood pellets. It's tougher to use IMO. 

The only drawback is the price of those biscuits...pretty dang expensive. 

I think the Master Built electric smokers may be worth the money. Quite a bit cheaper than a Bradley. The Bradley is nearly all stainless steel - the Master Built is not....but as I say much better price. I believe the Maaster Built uses pellets. 

my 2 cents


----------



## ct01r (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info Gerry! I've talked to folks that have used different kinds and pretty much everyone agrees that electric is the easiest, at least on the scale that I'm looking at. I looked up Bradley's after reading your comments and they're in the range I was looking for. Can you use regular wood chips with yours, or do they have to be the biscuits? If you don't mind me asking: are the Bradley's made in the U.S.? Thanks! Curt


----------



## ykcharrier (Sep 7, 2011)

You have to use the Bradley bisquettes with the Bradley smoker. I believe the Bradley smoker is made in Canada. I just checked my bisquette box and it is made in Canada.

We've had our smoker since before Thanksgiving, and it functions wonderfully. We smoked a HUGE turkey in there. We also did all of our own hams, bacons, sausages, etc. from our last hog in the smoker. They are incredible.

The bisquettes can be expensive. I've found that Gander Mountain (and probably other similar stores) run them on sale every once in a while. My latest purchase was a 120-bisquette box from Amazon. They're much cheaper that way.

The other thing I would recommend is to get the aluminum pucks that are sold on ebay. You waste 2 bisquettes every time you use the smoker. These reusable pucks push the last bisquette onto the burner so you don't use extra and partially burn them.


----------



## gerryrt4 (Dec 12, 2013)

As the previous poster said - you have to use the biscuits with the Bradley. That's why, if I had to do it over, I may go with an electric smoker that uses pellets. Pellets are available from a variety of sources. 

But I am very happy with my Bradley. Have smoked spare ribs, brisket, whole chickens, turkey breast, pork loin, baby back ribs. Being able to control the temperature is the beauty of the thing. The auto feed of the biscuits makes it easy. 

good luck!


----------

